# Welcome to the spring run



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

Where the real steelheaders shine and the fake steelheaders whine


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Where's the fish?


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

steelhead ar running now?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

Not here.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

But this time last year...


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Trout King said:


> steelhead ar running now?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Kinda what i was thinking. You told me april just the other day.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

yeah 3 days then the run starts
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Are they on gravel yet?


----------



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

Epic


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Trout King said:


> yeah 3 days then the run starts
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I better get my DORBERS spooled up.


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

Here's a few pix from my epic week

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

Steels don't bite dorbers

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

diztortion said:


> Are they on gravel yet?


Let them come


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

Released


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

dis dorber gots bent


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Roger That said:


> View attachment 35153
> 
> 
> View attachment 35154
> ...


You forgot your reel.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Autographed model bro..


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)




----------



## GRUNDY (Jun 18, 2005)

Trout King said:


> steelhead ar running now?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I've never seen a steelhead run. Do they walk when they get tired? Hee he he


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

Don't let him fool you, those pics are from last year! The run doesn't start for a few more days.


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

2 days and counting.


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

diztortion said:


> Autographed model bro..


Ill sell it to ya.


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

Roger That said:


> View attachment 35153
> 
> 
> View attachment 35154
> ...


 
That 2nd one made me laugh pretty hard. The fat kyle pose....


----------



## SteelieArm14 (Jan 6, 2012)

You must be sponsored by XXL Chrome chasing. is Kyle your boss?


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

SteelieArm14 said:


> You must be sponsored by XXL Chrome chasing. is Kyle your boss?


no, he is just a BOSS
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

Nice Kangs Brah! Can I get some Cleardrift Anchor Wizard with that as well?


----------



## BAY CREEPER (Jan 11, 2009)

Didn't realize so many high school kids used ms


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

Yes, I am in HS but I could still kick your ass. 

- Fat Kyle


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

U asked for it.


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

BAY CREEPER said:


> Didn't realize so many high school kids used ms


He deserves everything they are puttin on him......


----------



## BAY CREEPER (Jan 11, 2009)

msfcarp said:


> He deserves everything they are puttin on him......


I guess i missed it. Laughed at the irony of rogers pics


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

Dutiful if highly offer fistfight jgjgkb jgc


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

tannhd said:


> Dutiful if highly offer fistfight jgjgkb jgc


X2
Elequently stated and very insightful.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

